

Forgot your mobile? worry no more - dear_srik
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mymobile.forgotmymobile
Hello, I have created an app which will help you in case you forgot your mobile back home. Simply send an sms from any other phone and you will know what are the messages and calls your missed. Hope you like it
======
jpl56
Risky... anybody will be able to read the last SMSs, including password
reminders or payment security confirmations.

